# Muita chuva no norte da alemanha!



## Manel(Alemanha) (22 Jan 2008 às 21:11)

Ola!
Eu sou o Manuel e estou a viver no noroeste da alemanha,na cidade de Osnabrück.Nasci aqui e ja estou aqui a 31 anos. 
Desde quinta-feira dia 18.1 as 4 horas ate segunda-feira dia 21.1 as 23 horas choveu 80,5mm!em janeiro ja choveu 122,9mm!O normal aqui e 90mm!Em alguns sitios ainda choveu mais como na cidade Braunlage que esta situada na montanha "Harz" nesse tempo choveu 163mm!!
Manuel


----------



## Manel(Alemanha) (22 Jan 2008 às 21:25)

Aqui esta o mapa da precipacao do wetteronline!
http://www.wetteronline.de/cgi-bin/...&JJ=2008&MM=01&TT=21&TIME=0700&KEY=DL&LANG=de
T.act +2,2°C Tmax hoje +6,3°C
Manuel


----------



## AnDré (22 Jan 2008 às 22:38)

Epá, a chuva foi mesmo toda para aí..

Já viste como está o nosso Portugal?
A primavera já chegou..

Por Lisboa está tudo verde e florido.. E muito muito sol...


----------



## Minho (23 Jan 2008 às 00:49)

Manel(Alemanha) disse:


> Ola!
> Eu sou o Manuel e estou a viver no noroeste da alemanha,na cidade de Osnabrück.Nasci aqui e ja estou aqui a 31 anos.
> Desde quinta-feira dia 18.1 as 4 horas ate segunda-feira dia 21.1 as 23 horas choveu 80,5mm!em janeiro ja choveu 122,9mm!O normal aqui e 90mm!Em alguns sitios ainda choveu mais como na cidade Braunlage que esta situada na montanha "Harz" nesse tempo choveu 163mm!!
> Manuel



Bem-vindo Manel! 
Trinta e um anos na Alemanha e a escrever português muito bem 
Já agora, de que zona é natural a tua família em Portugal?

Pelo Noroeste de Portugal também já choveu bem este mês, eu tenho registados 192mm no que vai de ano...


----------



## Manel(Alemanha) (23 Jan 2008 às 10:13)

Ola minho.
Os meus pais sao de Odemira no litoral do alentejo entre sagres e sines.
Todos os anos vou a portugal visitar o resto da familia.
Os meus pais encinaram-me bem o portugues,mas como eu nao uso muito o portugues vai esquecem-do algumas coisas.

O clima aqui na alemanha mudou muito nos ultimos anos!no ano passado e neste ano praticamente nao nevou nada aqui na minha zona!mas ha muito mais temporais!Como por exemplo"Kyrill" no ano passado e muitas trovoadas fortes a partir de maio ate setembro!
cumprimentos Manuel


----------



## AnDré (23 Jan 2008 às 10:49)

Manel(Alemanha) disse:


> Ola minho.
> Os meus pais sao de Odemira no litoral do alentejo entre sagres e sines.
> Todos os anos vou a portugal visitar o resto da familia.
> Os meus pais encinaram-me bem o portugues,mas como eu nao uso muito o portugues vai esquecem-do algumas coisas.
> ...



Na região de Odemira, penso que a precipitação que caiu este mês de Janeiro deve andar à volta dos 80mm. Já é qualquer coisa também.
O pior é que tivemos um Outono muito seco, e Janeiro não parece trazer mais chuva.
Vamos esperar por Fevereiro a ver se a chuva vem. Por enquanto fica o sol, e temperaturas no sul a subir acima dos 20ºC.


----------

